# Websites



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

How many people have websites for their services? How has the feedback been?

Please share URL’s when possible, I’d love to learn from examples.

Thanks!
m


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

*my web site*

www.hls-nl.com

It's not the best, and needs works. But has worked well for me so far.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

iakentdoz said:


> www.hls-nl.com
> 
> It's not the best, and needs works. But has worked well for me so far.


Its not bad  I like it


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

my friend made mine for me.. its in my signature


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.rochesterplowing.com


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

bugthug.com


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

If you guys are trying to bring in new business with your web sites. Something that is overlooked a lot on a website is search engine placement. You can have the nicest site, but if no one can find it in a search engine your site will be lost in cyber space. And I do not mean by typing in your domain name in the search engine. If you type your city, and state and snow removal into a search engine does your site come up? 

Example:

In a search engine type: Incline Village Nevada Snow Removal. Tahoe Workz should be in the top ten listings.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

My excavating web site is down now , but my hobby web site is up. www.DUGBIKE.com


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> If you guys are trying to bring in new business with your web sites. Something that is overlooked a lot on a website is search engine placement. You can have the nicest site, but if no one can find it in a search engine your site will be lost in cyber space.
> 
> Search engine placement is key....


I agree, but why are you using images (rather than searchable test) on your website then?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*site*

Solar I do not use my site, www.proworkz.com for business. What I mean is I have more business than I need from word of mouth. I turn down business on a daily basis. I would not be able to handle new business generated by my site if I properly indexed www.proworkz.com in search engines.

I only have my site up incase someone trys to look it up by the domain name (www.proworkz.com) I mainly needed a domain name for email purposes.

As for pictures instead of text.......There is hidden text on my index page that would come up if I was to submit my site to search engines. Regardless of what people say about site text needing to be visible for search engines to find the page. That is not true. Meta Tags and key words are placed in the HTML of the site. Not on the visual part of the page.

The Tahoe Workz site is not mine. I just used it as an example.

Another example. I recently sold a company called Moto Mafia.com. The company built freestyle ramps for moto and sleds. I am no longer associated with the company. But if you take a look at this search result the site is on the first page....

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=sfp&p=freestyle+moto+ramps

The site is not maintaned by the new owers. But it is www.motomafia.com

I can get anyone site on the top page of most if not all search engines.

What are meta tags? They are information inserted into the "head" area of your web pages. Meta tags do not allone gaurentee search engine placement. But they are the start of solid web page that will be picked up by the search engine spiders.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Solar I do not use my site, www.proworkz.com for business. What I mean is I have more business than I need from word of mouth. I turn down business on a daily basis.
> 
> I only have my site up incase someone trys to look it up by the domain name (www.proworkz.com) You will not find my site indexed in any search engine.. I mainly needed a domain name for email purposes. As for pictures instead of text.......There is hidden text on my index page that would come up if I was to submit my site to search engines.
> 
> ...


Turning down biz - nice! (raise the rates!) payup

Just FYI- Google takes "hidden text" into account. The compare the font color to the bg color. Understandable, so everyone with "britney spears paris hiltion" written in white on a white BG won't get unrelated hits.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Regardless of what people say about site text needing to be visible for search engines to find the page. That is not true. Meta Tags, key words are placed in the HTML of the site. Not on the visual part of the page.
> 
> ...I can get anyone site on the top page of most if not all search engines.


I applaud your confidence, but neither of those sites are using metatags.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*???*

Solar here is one my top sites. http://www.paramountcycles.com

And when I say one of mine. I build sites as a hobby. payup payup


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

And solar please read slowly. Moto Mafia is not my site. But is still in the search engines with no Meta Tags. How is this possible??


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

> ust FYI- Google takes "hidden text" into account.


And again.... please read slowly. Hidden in the HTLM. Not on the page.... Keep searching the net for your answers. You will figure it out soon enough.

Or maybe we should have a build off. You build a site, and I will build a site. And let the masses decide.?

If anyone needs help, just hit me up with a PM. I'm out.....!!!


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, not quite sure what happened... I get back from a meeting and all this nonsense ending with a web duel. (Shall we say high noon?  )

To get back on topic... what successes have people had with landscaping websites?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*sorry*

Sorry for the nonsense Solar and other guys. I had way to much coffee today...

Back to the topic...

bump....


----------



## dmc337 (Jan 17, 2005)

Look in my signature....we update the snow page after each snowfall whether we plow or not...that way customers know exactly what was done and when.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think that websites go and get you a ton of business. I think the thing that they help with the most is for people to feel more comfortable with you once they have met you or have heard of you. At least that's my experience with them.

www.djsalmon.com


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

www.greenmountainlandscape.com

mostly used to reassure potential clients, or existing clients wanting to show their friends and family what I have done for them. when my kids get older and I can take on more biz I will then heavily promote the site for ranking searches.

I always list my site in my paper advertisements. Personally I think they are an asset.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

www.metro-lawn.com

Mostly commercial inquiries


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

damn metro, are those the rams the business started with? I drove the blue one back in '85 while working for a lco. It's okay to buy some new ones


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

So for the 19 or so people who have websites, do you know (or care to share) how much you pay cumulative for all web costs? (domain, server, advertising, web dev, etc…)

Thanks again-


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

I pay 3.99 a month for hosting on another venture I'm a part of and host my site there.

My web development was done by me on company time. (day job)

FREEBEE I've gotten several customers from the site in the 3 months its been up.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

solar said:


> So for the 19 or so people who have websites, do you know (or care to share) how much you pay cumulative for all web costs? (domain, server, advertising, web dev, etc…)
> 
> Thanks again-


We pay about $50 per month for up keep. I paid about $2500 for the design and implementation and it is set up as a dynamic type site so that we can go in and make changes and update when and as needed.

It has helped me land the majority of the jobs that are featured on the site and has been worth every penny!!!!

www.djsalmon.com


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

$50/month - that's not for just server space, is it??


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

*Website*

Here's our website, just got it done a couple of weeks ago. Will be updating it soon with new pictures.

www.judis.us


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

solar said:


> So for the 19 or so people who have websites, do you know (or care to share) how much you pay cumulative for all web costs? (domain, server, advertising, web dev, etc…)
> 
> Thanks again-


My site is hosted at bizland.com and I pay the annual rate for a value web site of $79.95.
here is a link to the info as to what you get for your money. http://www.bizland.com/bizland/value.bml
I've been with them for 5 years and overall have been very pleased.

I built my own site, and update it myself. I know nothing about HTML but just use their DIY software. If my company were making 500K a year I would do what BigDog did.

I too have gotten good jobs from my sight.


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

ProWorkz.com;311766 said:


> If you type your city, and state and snow removal into a search engine does your site come up?
> 
> Example:
> 
> In a search engine type: Incline Village Nevada Snow Removal. Tahoe Workz should be in the top ten listings.


*What a great example.. You have chosen wisely! *

I must say it can also be important to secure a few domain names. My company is Tahoe Workz and my website is http://www.tahoeworkz.com but some might spell it out like www.tahoeworks.com. That site will forward you to my "z" site. I also got into a mobile site since the future seems to be going by way of phone access, etc. That is tahoeworkz.mobi. Not a lot of flash and easy to navigate on the iPhone.

And I do get a ton of responses from my free online snow removal quote form: http://www.tahoeworkz.com/Free_Snow_Removal_Quote.html. The form was a free service from wufoo.com and comes in handy.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

www.premierfirewooddist.com

We get abot 90 hits per day.... best way to advertise!


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Big Dog D;313847 said:


> We pay about $50 per month for up keep. I paid about $2500 for the design and implementation and it is set up as a dynamic type site so that we can go in and make changes and update when and as needed.
> 
> It has helped me land the majority of the jobs that are featured on the site and has been worth every penny!!!!
> 
> www.djsalmon.com


I took a good look at your site and it looks great.


----------

